# Exhaust



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

Fella's I have a'09 foreman 500. I want to put a tailpipe on to avoid cutoff from water. Can I put pipe over pipe on factory muffler? Meaning I know I can physical, but will I have any issues bcause I don't want to remove baffles. Don't want it loud just keep the water out.And does the length or height of pipe affect anything? And yes it is snorkled. Thanx


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

your keyboard missing the spacebar? lol j/k

Anyway... Yeah you should be able to fabricate you an exhaust snorkel. If you have a stock exhaust you could just weld right on to it if you wanted...


----------



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

shouldn't have any problems with idle or air mixture or anything? Couldn't resist the spacing. I get carried away sometimes.lol


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Shouldnt. Ima be doimg mine shortly. As soon as i get my 420 snorkeled im fabing up my own exhaust snorkel.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had this done to my 500 when i had it... the diamiter of the pipe has a lil to do with the loudness.. and how much downward shape you have at the end.. i just used standard chain link pipe.. mine was about as loud as my stock brute pipe.. once i saws and heard a guy's honda pipe, it was very quiet and tall with a pretty sharp curve at its end.. it was made out of 1 inch pipe i think.. but i know for sure it was the same size as the end tip on ur stock pipe.. be sure and buy a 50 foot role of muffler heat wrap..( header tape ).. just sayin..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah... cause your not really adding any back pressure and def. not removing any... just straight through pipe on the back of the muffler.


----------



## austin82 (May 3, 2011)

Just weld it up. It will not change the a/f ratio. It will be a tad louder depending on thickness. Id just do a 1.5 to 2 inch, and it wont mess with the idle either.


----------



## 1SweetHonda (Dec 3, 2009)

run it strait up and put a tractor flap on top


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

it will be a little louder due to the fact it will be right by you insted of under the fender


----------



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, last thing. I put a snorkle on it last week, came out the right side of box to fender and under rack. It's running fine, but there is a good amount of heat that I didn't have b4 coming on the same side. I have it wrapped with the exhaust tape because it's only about half an inch from the motor head.. Heat being deflected off of the tape ?? Snorkle shouldn't produce more engine heat right ?


----------



## bama450 (Jun 26, 2011)

i think you might have it too lean now, what size snorkel did you use?? I'm running dual 1.5" on my 450, just did the exhaust today, free glasspack and just welded it to the s-pipe that was on the muffler, i'm gonna run an exhaust snorkel too, here is a vid, it doesn't sound as good on camera, it sounds awesome when you next to it, it has a deep tone and rumble.


----------

